# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Export from iPad Numbers to MS Excel

## Per Olander

Hi,

We are using iPads to gather data in the field, which is e-mailed to me, where a VBA macro chunks through my inbox and takes all relevant Excel-files there.
I have made a Numbers Template, to make sure all relevant data is filled in the correct fields, but sometimes (not always!) when exporting from Numbers to Excel, it adds an extra row and column!
so what is A1 on my iPad is B2 when opened in Excel...

I have attached two pictures, this is the same file on my iPad and in Excel on my PC.
all data is blurred out, and a dummy function is written in A1 to illustrate the problem. in Numbers it is correctly in A1 = A2+A3+A4 but in Excel its B2 = B3+B4+B5...

I hope someone can help me, since I cannot find whats causing this!

----------


## cnodnarb

I know it's been a while since you made this post.

In iPad numbers, is there always data in cell 'A1' before transferring to excel?

----------


## Per Olander

no, usually there will only be input in the cells I have blacked out on the picture.

----------


## Norie

How does the code pull the data from Outlook?

----------


## Per Olander

it loops through my inbox and takes all mail for a certain date range, sees if any attachments are excel file types, opens them and checks one of the fields with data, to see if its a file that it needs to work on or not.
but the error occurs in the mailing process from the ipad, when I handle the files manually I also see these extra rows and columns once in a while.

----------


## cnodnarb

I know this sounds redundant but...

In iPad numbers, is there always data in cell 'B1' before transferring to excel?

----------


## Norie

Per

It sounds like something that you'll either have to fix at the Numbers end or in Excel.

Looking at the images it appears that in some cases you have a blank column A, so why not just delete that if it's there?

----------


## Per Olander

@ cnodnarb:

There is normally only data in the fields I have black'ed out, the formulas in A1/B2 are just dummy functions I entered to emphasise the problem. 

@ Norie:

the blank column A could be deleted yes, but this is something I have been working on as an extention to an old system - it would involve a lot of users if I change the template (ie. it would cause more chaos than solutions), and a blank column should not be the problem. If I delete it, the conversion from Numbers to Excel would still mean, that what should be in column A will sometimes be in column B, where the problem now is, that what should be in B is sometimes in C - it wouldn't solve the problem.

----------


## Norie

Per

I'm suggesting deleting the blank column using the code you are using to extract the attachments from Outlook.

I don't see how that would change any template or involve users.

If there is data that's in C but should be in B when you delete column A it will move into the correct column.

----------


## Per Olander

please look at the two pictures - its not a matter of column reference, its a matter of consistency. as you can see in the picture from Excel, there is a whole new all-white row 1 and column A that was not even present in Numbers.

if I do as you suggest, iPad Numbers will still once in a while insert the extra blank row and column as in the pictures, and when I then assume everything is where it should be in A, it will once in a while be in B.

I dont want to correct the template, since we are sending these datafiles to our customers directly, where they are also running some macros on them - All I want is to know if I can avoid iPad Numbers to screw the file up in the e-mailing process.

----------


## Norie

I don't know anything about iPad Numbers so I'm afraid I can't help you.

----------

